# 3.5 Lamson guru in classifieds



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a Lamson guru 3.5 for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Still forsale. $200


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Decided to keep this reel but I do have a Guru 3 in the classifieds


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Delete


----------

